# removing gold powder from coffee filter



## starbase89 (Mar 10, 2014)

Hey

I am refining using the AP method. I am almost done, but I've hit a snag. I precipitated the gold powder with the SMB and filtered the solution. It filtered well, but now some of the powder is trapped in the coffee filter. How to I separate the two?

Thanks for any help in advanced!


----------



## g_axelsson (Mar 11, 2014)

When precipitating your gold you should do it in a beaker you use for washing and drying the gold, only decanting off the barren solution. That way you avoid the problem with gold stuck in the filter.
If you like you could filter the decanted solution to catch any gold that is slow to settle. Personally I just decant it to the stock pot where the fine gold settle on the bottom and the acids from the wash helps dissolve low grade scrap I put into it.

The gold caught in the filter could be extracted in two different ways.
- Incineration and then either direct melting if there were a lot of gold or dissolving the gold from the ash, filtering and then dropping the gold with your preferred method.
- Directly dissolving the gold and washing it out. Filter and drop the gold as above.

I just stockpile any filter with traces of gold, I'm saving it for the summer when I'm able to incinerate it and easily run it as a single large batch.

This subject has been discussed in the last week and many times over the years. If you search the forum I'm sure you will find several more threads about gold stuck in filter.

Göran


----------



## kurtak (Mar 11, 2014)

g_axelsson said:


> When precipitating your gold you should do it in a beaker you use for washing and drying the gold, only decanting off the barren solution. That way you avoid the problem with gold stuck in the filter.
> If you like you could filter the decanted solution to catch any gold that is slow to settle. Personally I just decant it to the stock pot where the fine gold settle on the bottom and the acids from the wash helps dissolve low grade scrap I put into it.
> 
> The gold caught in the filter could be extracted in two different ways.
> ...



Correct on all accounts & for sure what I under lined --- starbase89 - its the next thread right under yours in this section - if you are having trouble finding that here is a link to it --- http://goldrefiningforum.com/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=39&t=20129 :roll: 

Kurt


----------



## Pantherlikher (Mar 13, 2014)

You really don't need to filter as mentioned above.
I run decanted liquid through a filter...I'm like that in not wanting to miss anything...
When I run my next batch of HCL + Bleach, I make some up in a glass with the filter inside and let it sit for a minute or 3 and then drain through another filter and wash the filter good. Then the filter goes into my incinerate someday pile.
All liquid goes into my stock pot for processing...See disposing of waste...

B.S.


----------



## johnny309 (Jun 2, 2014)

Let the filter dry...and then break the filter in small pieces......cover with borax and "melt"....I use the word melt...because the amount of gold is so tiny that would be traped in the borax after cooling like little "balls"...


----------



## kadriver (Jul 21, 2014)

Here is a video I did that worked good for me;

http://goldrefiningforum.com/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=39&t=12244&p=120668&hilit=recovering+gold+from+a+filter+paper#p120668

kadriver


----------



## Claudie (Jul 22, 2014)

Thank you for the video.


----------



## richoc (Aug 11, 2014)

Put filters a side until you have some thing worth working with.
Put all in a glass pickle container.
Drip in sulfuric acid and the filters will desolve


----------



## Anonymous (Aug 11, 2014)

Excuse me being pedantic but you are recovering using the AP method, not refining.

when I've refined I never ever filter the solution AFTER dropping the gold. I filter it before adding SMB to take out any salt or silver chloride, or other random nasties. For a "dropped" solution I let it settle out. Any pour offs after settling go into the stock pot to catch later.

Jon


----------

